# Stupidest Statements



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Now, just to be clear, I'm not talking about statements where people reveal stupid things they did, like for example throwing the wrong baby in the fire. No, I mean statements that are stupid on their face. Stupid things to say.

My favorite: Ballo in Maschera, when the fateful name is pulled from the jar and read aloud: "Renato!" Renato immediately responds: "That's my name!" lol I always get a giggle out of that. Renato knows his name.

And now we have Rigoletto - an opera I have come to enjoy, thanks to sospiro's dedicated recommendations - but really, after Rigoletto's big scene with Gilda in Act II, after all the addios and his departure, he comes suddenly back, and immediately exclaims: "I'm back! But why?" Ah, brilliant, just brilliant. Stage writing at its finest.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Siegfried takes off Brunhilde's armor.

"That's no man!"

To be fair: yes, I understand that he's supposedly never seen a woman before in his life.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Siegfried takes off Brunhilde's armor.
> 
> "That's no man!"
> 
> To be fair: yes, I understand that he's supposedly never seen a woman before in his life.


Besides, not very many women ever wear armor.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One I notice that crops up quite often is "he/she is dead!" - perhaps not stupid as such but those three words are often uttered or exclaimed even when it's obvious that the unlucky one couldn't be anything but.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> One I notice that crops up quite often is "he/she is dead!" - perhaps not stupid as such but those three words are often uttered or exclaimed even when it's obvious that the unlucky one couldn't be anything but.


It's just to reassure the audience that he/she is not going to pop up YET AGAIN and sing for another 10 minutes.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Speaking of Rigoletto: the part where fifty men are creeping down the streets of Mantua singing a jaunty chorus of "zitti zitti". I think that happens in Ernani and a few others too.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ I honestly think that when in doubt about how to go on, Verdi would just whip out a chorus


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Siegfried takes off Brunhilde's armor.
> 
> "That's no man!"
> 
> To be fair: yes, I understand that he's supposedly never seen a woman before in his life.


But he still comes off as pretty much of a ... wait for it ... boob.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Was reminded of a few more this week (sorry Verdi):

After arriving home from a bad day at the office and fretting at length about his daughter's safety and innocence, why does Rigoletto then immediately turn around and leave her alone in the house?

And in Don Carlo, when everyone shrinks with horror and refers to Elisabetta as Don Carlo's _madre_. At best, she is his hot young stepmother.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Cavaradossi said:


> And in Don Carlo, when everyone shrinks with horror and refers to Elisabetta as Don Carlo's _madre_. At best, she is his hot young stepmother.


Yes I always think Philip is a creepy old cradle-snatcher with a short memory when he moans on about Elisabetta not loving him.

Hellooo! She was supposed to marry your son - remember?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Siegfried takes off Brunhilde's armor. "That's no man!"





SiegendesLicht said:


> Besides, not very many women ever wear armor.


i too see nothing wrong with that scene because back in those times it was unusual for a woman to be dressed like a man.


----------

